# grief with new network devices

## methodtwo

This is a post a sent to the forum of the company who makes the device i'm having problems with. I thought i'd post it here as well because i think here is a great forum and i need the help of network expertise as i'm at me wits end. All the devices on my network(servers and some internal hosts run Gentoo so i thought it might be relevant enough(the router runs dd-WRT))The post is below: 

Hi 

I've just got a new draytek vigor 120 ethernet, ADSL2/ADSL2+ modem. The I.S.P i use uses pppoA. This modem is supposed to get a connection no problem. I've got a router separately(new as well) but i thought i would configure the modem first as i couldn't get a connection with both devices together(The WAN I.P of the router was listed as the modem's internal I.P(but that's normal right?) and there may be no place to enter my I.S.P login information in the router's config(or should this prompt come up on the router after the modem has a WAN I.P)???....so i thought i'd look at the modem 1st...using my macbook to configure it). That's when i noticed that the Internet light on this modem was off!. I'm absolutely sure that all the correct wires were plugged in etc. So i decided to look at the web configurator. It asked me for a username and password and there was one already set. So i tried to reset the device using a pin and holding the pin in for 10(that failed) then 20(that also failed) seconds. 

I'm at my wits end. I really don't want to buy a new modem because i haven't the time and it's rare that a modem is just a modem(like the vigor 120 is). 

Do i need to find a way of entering my Internet account login information before the modem will get a WAN I.P etc?. What is wrong here?.I can't find anywhere in the router's config where you enter the I.S.P account information..so i thought that maybe the modem needed to get an I.P first before i'm prompted to enter the account information. How do i login to the modem's config page?.(the guys that sent it in the post didn't think to send the password) but that shouldn't matter because it has a reset button!. Any advice or help would be great. I couldn't find anything using google except faqs that said the username and password are blank by default. How come i can't login to the config after resetting the device? 

Btw the router is a:Buffalo Technology Nfiniti Wireless-N High Power Router & Access Point WZR-HP-G300NH. Are there any incompatibility issues?. I sincerely doubt it!.I've read the router's manual and when it refers to adding the Internet account login password etc the relevant textbox just isn't there in the config. That's what made me think maybe the modem might have to get an I.P address before the router prompts you for the account credentials?.The modem has no manual!.Thank you for taking the time to read this and any replies that i may get 

regards

________

----------

## methodtwo

I've solved the problem of password entry on the router by(silly me) changing the connection type to the modem to pppoE. God i must have been tired to not realise that sooner.Last edited by methodtwo on Mon Jan 31, 2011 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## methodtwo

As it turned out i realised that it might be the browser that i was trying to configure the modem with that was causing the authentication problem. So with firefox it let me login to the modems config page. The modem and the router are actually really great products . Hurrah!. So if any of you have trouble configuring these products remember to use firefox to configure the vigor 120 and, obviously, use pppoE to pppoA, where appropriate, instead of dhcp. I know this is all very basic stuff but you never know someone might find it useful???

----------

